# hey guys need hlp



## zc87crx (Jun 29, 2004)

im not really a nissan guy but i like the cars...so ya...what are the specs of the turbos from the 84-89 turbo 300zx?...thanks for your help


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Your going to race one so you want to know what it has right? Unless your CRX has loads of money in it don't try. You will need high compression or a turbo on your car to compete. Well there is Nitrous Oxide too but you still won't win unless you have some money invested in the motor and in tires.

84-87 200bhp 227 torque
88-89 205bhp 227 torque
84-3/87 R200 open differential
4/87-89 R200 Limited Slip Differential
88 Shiro Edition VCLSD
two special editions in 84 there was the 50th anniversary edition and in 88 there was the Shiro edition.

0-60 in the high 6 to low 7 range; quarter in the low 15s (manual trannies are about a 6.8 0 to 60 and a 15.2 in the quarter; autos are much much slower) I managed a 6.54 to 60 when all I had was intake, electric fan, HKS exhaust, and Z32TT fuel pump with a 14.78 in the quarter. It is easy to modify the Z31s and 450hp is an easily attainable number (on stock internals). Turn up the boost and the car responds well. Turning up to 8psi alone has been dynoed to produce about 20 more hp. At about 270-300 fly hp the stock injectors will max out and the car will need bigger injectors and a new computer. JWT says the Turbo will only be efficient to 14.5psi after that a bigger turbo is needed. It is a basic turbo system (really basic). No intercooler, no bov (only at 6.7psi stock so no bov or I/C are neccessary).

Go to Z31.com and read the turbo faq.


----------



## zc87crx (Jun 29, 2004)

*sry*

sry for the misunderstanding but i meant what are the specs for the turbo itself...like the trim of the turbo....sry for the misunderstanding....im planning to use it on my car for a homemade turbo set up


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

zc87crx said:


> sry for the misunderstanding but i meant what are the specs for the turbo itself...like the trim of the turbo....sry for the misunderstanding....im planning to use it on my car for a homemade turbo set up


On a CRX? That's way too big. Get a T25. You'll never need or want to push more than 6-8 psi with that thing unless you build up the inside of that motor , so a T25 would be perfect since it can push 15 psi into a 2.0 liter engine.
Using too big a turbo on a small engine means it will not spool up very fast and your engine will have top end power only. If you want boost just off idle , you need to match a smaller turbo to your engine size.


----------



## zc87crx (Jun 29, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> On a CRX? That's way too big. Get a T25. You'll never need or want to push more than 6-8 psi with that thing unless you build up the inside of that motor , so a T25 would be perfect since it can push 15 psi into a 2.0 liter engine.
> Using too big a turbo on a small engine means it will not spool up very fast and your engine will have top end power only. If you want boost just off idle , you need to match a smaller turbo to your engine size.



ya thats the thing...i want the specs from the turbo of the 87 300zx turbo...cuz ive been hearing both sides....that the t3 from that year is actually smaller than the t-25....and the t3 is way to big for my motor....i just want things clarified for sure


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

zc87crx said:


> ya thats the thing...i want the specs from the turbo of the 87 300zx turbo...cuz ive been hearing both sides....that the t3 from that year is actually smaller than the t-25....and the t3 is way to big for my motor....i just want things clarified for sure


No way a T3 is _ever_ gonna be smaller than a T25. A T25 maxs out pushing 15 psi into a 2.0 liter engine. A T3 can push 15 psi into a 3.0 liter V6. A T3 is a fairly large turbo , and probably almost double the size of a T25. I dunno who would have told you a T25 is bigger , but they are dead wrong. I'll put it like this. Mitsubishi 3000GTs and Dodge Stealth RTs have a PAIR of T25s , one on each cylinder bank of the V6. And it does just fine with 1.5 liters driving each turbo.


----------



## zc87crx (Jun 29, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> No way a T3 is _ever_ gonna be smaller than a T25. A T25 maxs out pushing 15 psi into a 2.0 liter engine. A T3 can push 15 psi into a 3.0 liter V6. A T3 is a fairly large turbo , and probably almost double the size of a T25. I dunno who would have told you a T25 is bigger , but they are dead wrong. I'll put it like this. Mitsubishi 3000GTs and Dodge Stealth RTs have a PAIR of T25s , one on each cylinder bank of the V6. And it does just fine with 1.5 liters driving each turbo.



it says the wastegate is set at 5 psi.......http://www.homemadeturbo.com/turbo_projects/t3_mini-me/  .......so all im lookin for is the specs to be certain


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

zc87crx said:


> it says the wastegate is set at 5 psi.......http://www.homemadeturbo.com/turbo_projects/t3_mini-me/  .......so all im lookin for is the specs to be certain


That's because there is a hose about 3 inches long running from the compressor side to the wastegate. No solenoids in between or anything. I took that hose off and put on a much longer hose with an MBC on it. Poof , 15 psi. C'mon man , this stuff is easy.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah man, its totally easy after Eric explains it to you like 10 times-LOL


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

zc87crx said:


> it says the wastegate is set at 5 psi.......http://www.homemadeturbo.com/turbo_projects/t3_mini-me/  .......so all im lookin for is the specs to be certain



Ohhh dear.. that's got to be one of the most ghetto jobs I've seen. that's just scary.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

holy shit youre right!!!!!!! That is the most ghetto bullshit I have ever seen " Yeah i ran 13.5- then my fucking exhaust fell apart b/c im retarded and I welded aluminum to metal.........and like I spray painted my head to give it that ricer effect b/c im gay and I dont know shit about turbos b/c a t-3 is not larger then a t-25 and then I shot myself"


Holy Gayer Batman!


----------

